# Is it normal for a pigeon to shiver



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

I saw a pigeon this morning near my work (in the middle of a side road) that was puffed up, with the points of his wings up a little, and shievering. There was another pigeon puffed up next to this one, but he wasn't shivering. Now, it's about 36 degrees outside, and I believe it's colder than it usually is this time of year. After some people passed, the pigeon moved. And after I came up to the pigeon, he flew a couple of feet and landed on a barrier a little off the ground. However, and I can't be sure about this, I thought his neck may have looked a little weird, like it had a lump in the middle (again, I am not sure about this).

I don't see him out in that area any more, but I wanted to check if this was within the norm.


----------



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

What type is it because if its a Stock Dove then its stressed


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

It's a regular NYC pigeon that you would see on the streets.


----------



## mr.pigey (Oct 30, 2012)

if it's any old pigeon on the street then it's likely to just be cold, but I'm not completely sure


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

puffed up and shivering, doesnt sound like a healthy pigeon!


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

NYC pigeon that probably has an illness. 36 degrees is not too cold for them. They can take a lot colder than that.


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh, that's really not good. I should have tried to catch him. What do you tell people when you try to catch them? This is very crowded place with high tourist/police presence, and it's technically an outdoor area of a restaurant (closed for the winter). It feels a little intimidating.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Are you from NYC Pigeonfriend?


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

Not originally, but now I live here, yes!


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

How long have you been down there? In am originally from Staten Island.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

The pigeon is sick. Healthy ferals do not shiver and look puffed up in the same time; they do puff up to keep themselved warm in the cold days, but shivering is not good.

If you pass by him every day , you could, whenever you see him, throw seeds; at least that way he may get some strenghts to overcome whatever illness he may have. the best it to catch him and provide him with warm place and seeds and water and vit.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Be very careful trying to catch a pigeon down in the city. The NYC PD dont take to kindly to some person chasing a pigeon in the city. People who live in the city wont really care but tourist may give you a hard time about trying to catch it. It's illegal to catch them down there so if you see a cop explain to him what your doing. I think it's illegal because they think your selling them for meat. Don"t ride the SI ferry because you may have toooooo many pigeons to take care of. I have never seen so many pigeons with leg problems as when I lived down there. They would have toes and feet missing. So sad but they seemed to do ok.


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

tjc1, I hope you weren't in Staten Island during the storm! I hear it got hit pretty badly. I've been in the city for a little over four years now 

I think I may have seen that pigeon again. I am going to try to go down there and investigate. This is right in the middle of Rockefeller Plaza, so I am a little concerned.


----------



## spiritflys (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes, everyone is right. Pijjies don't shiver normally, and the lumps could be allot of things, perhaps pigeon pox. If you do get him, be sure and isolate him from any other pigeons. Of course, posting a pic if you do manage to get him will tell our rehabbers allot more, plus a pic of the poops, strange as that may sound will also tell allot. All the best, and good on you to care.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I dont live on SI anymore. I live upstate by Albany. I hope you can help the pigeon but becareful not to get bin trouble. If you cant catch maybe a daily feeding with some good food mix may help get his immune system up. Right now catching a pigeon in Rockerfeller plaza is going to be very difficult as it is probably super crowed and crawling with law enforcement. It might be helpful to let them know what your doing. They may call you the crazy pigeon person but at least they may leave you alone


----------



## Dan (Dec 15, 2012)

The bump you see on its next probably means it has an empty crop, its probably going light and will die eventually a painless and quite death.


----------

